# Wah! I want the 2012 DIC display



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

So clean looking...i can never decide which setting i want to see. I just want instant MPG on my LTZ!!!


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

I like ours better. Im really happy we dont have the other style that they get over seas though with the big weird looking numbers. Such an ugly DIC


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

that would be nice!!!! Vince!!! where are you????? Start hooking us up with more goodys!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is that across all trims?


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

ehh it looks alright. They still could have put in a better screen though imo. Like whats in the 12 Focus, that one looks really good.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> :angry::angry::angry:
> 
> its sooo... beautiful


Is this an ECO model or will all trim lines get this upgraded/updated display??


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bump....anyone confirm what trim this is on?


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> :angry::angry::angry:
> 
> its sooo... beautiful


Nice! Filler up, need gas soon.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd really like to see an update to bring the new style to the 2011s. And if you like the old style better, just skip the update!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

To bad gm cant send update via onstar to the car.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Again, I'd like to know if this is unique to the eco or is it common across all trims...so far no one has been able to reply with an answer.
I guess in a week or so I'll find out first hand.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

It sure would be nice to have that display. Looks like it has an instant MPG?


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

are the 2011-style displays still available as well? like if you click through on the menu can you still see all the other displays?

it's nice to have an option for all that info at once, but sometimes i might just want to look at only my instant mpg...or ONLY my fuel range. it would suck to glance down and be looking at the bottom line thinking i have 40 miles left when in reality i'm almost out of gas.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> are the 2011-style displays still available as well? like if you click through on the menu can you still see all the other displays?
> 
> it's nice to have an option for all that info at once, but sometimes i might just want to look at only my instant mpg...or ONLY my fuel range. it would suck to glance down and be looking at the bottom line thinking i have 40 miles left when in reality i'm almost out of gas.


I'd think you can still click through other displays, this one may be just one of several. If no one can confirm further info on this, I'll post an update on mine in about a week or so once I get it...


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Again, I'd like to know if this is unique to the eco or is it common across all trims...so far no one has been able to reply with an answer.
> I guess in a week or so I'll find out first hand.


I saw this on an LTZ at my local dealership. Maybe its for all of them now.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

keveburd said:


> I saw this on an LTZ at my local dealership. Maybe its for all of them now.


Probably is.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

keveburd said:


> I saw this on an LTZ at my local dealership. Maybe its for all of them now.


I would think so. I know that all trims will have instantaneous fuel economy this year.


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

My 2012 Eco does have instantaneous. It also has a "game mode" of sorts. It shows you your mpg over 25,50 or 250 miles showing average, and "Best"


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mikesus said:


> My 2012 Eco does have instantaneous. It also has a "game mode" of sorts. It shows you your mpg over 25,50 or 250 miles showing average, and "Best"


This is cool....wonder if this feature will be available on all trims?:question:


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I am no expert, but I would think such a change in the DIC could be done via a software or firmware update.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Macman said:


> I am no expert, but I would think such a change in the DIC could be done via a software or firmware update.


As long as they did not make a change in the actual hardware of the computers, then you are correct. I hope that there is an update, I would really like to have this new software.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

An update would be sweet...and I am sure that is all it is!!


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

WHITECO said:


> An update would be sweet...and I am sure that is all it is!!


Unfortunately that's not all it is, the micro controller changed in 2012 so there wont be any upgrades short of buying a new cluster and some custom programming.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

My 2012 doesn't look like that....just shows me MPH and odometer


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have an Eco n that's the trim it comes with wether it's across th board I do not know


----------

